
Some other tablets you may have seen - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2011/09/16/some-other-tablets-you-may-have-seen
======
doctorwho
Apple doesn't mention Microsoft in any of their keynotes (unless it's to slam
them). Why would you lend the competition any kind of credibility or give them
any of your audience's mind space by mentioning them? The Build conference is
about the Microsoft tools not about the "other tablets" they happen to mention
by way of comparison.

